# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  interwoven figure-8-knots loop

## asemery

*Interwoven figutre-8-knots loop*
Depending on the clip used this loop can be used as a lanyard, zipper pull, key ring fob, etc.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*interwoven figure-8-knots loop tutorial*

----------

